# Look touch up paint



## AZ Cruiser (Apr 20, 2006)

Bummer! On Saturday during a group ride, another rider flipped a rock at me and it chipped a little spot on the fork of my 2008 Look Pro Team 595 Ultra. Does anybody know where I can get some white touch up paint?
Thanks, by the way, I love my 595 Ultra. There is not a stiffer bike made with the great ride quality it has. It is the perfect bike!


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

AZ Cruiser said:


> Bummer! On Saturday during a group ride, another rider flipped a rock at me and it chipped a little spot on the fork of my 2008 Look Pro Team 595 Ultra. Does anybody know where I can get some white touch up paint?
> Thanks, by the way, I love my 595 Ultra. There is not a stiffer bike made with the great ride quality it has. It is the perfect bike!


Fingernail polish. Or you could go to an autoparts store and get some touch up paint. You might also get some from Color Rite. Beins as you live in the desert, you better be prepared for more touch up. I don't worry about it, and when I get nick, I just put a couple coats of clear nail polish on the offending area. See, I dig chicks with scars, so that could explain things a bit.

The other thing you could do is a method used in the Midwest, wherein you mask off an area around the chip and then spray that area with grey primer. You're done.:lol:


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

AZ Cruiser said:


> Bummer! On Saturday during a group ride, another rider flipped a rock at me and it chipped a little spot on the fork of my 2008 Look Pro Team 595 Ultra. Does anybody know where I can get some white touch up paint?
> Thanks, by the way, I love my 595 Ultra. There is not a stiffer bike made with the great ride quality it has. It is the perfect bike!


I'm pretty sure we have white touch up paint that I can send you. Drop me a PM with your address and I'll get some in the mail tomorrow.

*[email protected]*


----------



## AZ Cruiser (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Chas. I won the lottery when I bought my 595 Ultra. Not only is it great having the perfect bike, with the great customer service at Look USA I feel like I'm belong to an elite club or may I say, the Look Owner's Group. Thanks again Chas! You're the man!


----------

